# new shotgun



## mmcdani (Feb 24, 2017)

been saving my money for a new shotgun. the question is which one do I want? browning or benelli


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 24, 2017)

Buy whichever one fits you the best. That should be your biggest decision maker.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Buy whichever one fits you the best. That should be your biggest decision maker.


This^^^


----------



## mmcdani (Feb 24, 2017)

they both fit real good SBE2 and a maxus


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a M! and a new A5 both fit well and shoot good.


----------



## Mr Mac (Feb 24, 2017)

I like Benelli SBE, but I love the Browning Maxus!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 24, 2017)

Browning A5


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't think you can go wrong wrong with either.  With the SBE3 coming out there will probably be some used SBE2's out there between now and next season at a decent price.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Feb 24, 2017)

Can't go wrong with either, but for the price you can't beat the Winchester Super X series. They are made by Browning, but are several hundred dollars cheaper than the flagship models of either brand, and are every bit as good without all of the gimmicks. With the weakening Euro, they knocked down the price substantially on the SX4 and there are plenty of used SX2s and 3s on the market as well.


----------



## mmcdani (Feb 24, 2017)

ive shot both of these and im waiting to shoot a super vinci to see how it feels


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 24, 2017)

A5 guaranteed for a few years or several thousand shots.  Benelli guaranteed for life. Lifetime warranty is confident it's not gonna break


----------



## jollymon (Feb 24, 2017)

I kicked my Remington and Browning autos to the curb years ago after I shot a Benelli M1 ,now I have 2 and a 20ga. Montfeltro.  Nothing comes close.


----------



## obadiah (Feb 24, 2017)

I was trying to decide a couple of years ago and ended up going with an old-school A5 magnum. It has stood up to the same abuse in the field that the plastic guns do. Fits me perfectly and hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## phillip270 (Feb 24, 2017)

Get  a Jap auto 5. 3-500 less than a new one and generations to come will be shooting it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 25, 2017)

Vinci, SBE, Franchi, they do great, plus add in an M1


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 25, 2017)

If they both feel good then the inertia gun gets my vote. After swapping over from gas I won't be going back.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Feb 25, 2017)

Mr Mac said:


> I like Benelli SBE, but I love the Browning Maxus!



I like my Maxus a lot but I wish I woulda bought the a5 I shouldered that day but it was a 26" barrel and didn't hold a 3.5


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 25, 2017)

I gave the junk Benelli m1 away and a Beretta Sold for the $ to buy a BROWNING A5 and will never go back. The Remington 870 will still be working when the rest of Benelli and Beretta fall apart.Benelli needs a lifetime warranty you are going to need a warranty for them .


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 26, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> A5 guaranteed for a few years or several thousand shots.  Benelli guaranteed for life. Lifetime warranty is confident it's not gonna break



While I've gotten Benelli to repair an old H&K SBE that I got used recently they only offer a 10 year warranty. 

"A new Benelli firearm is warranted only to the original retail purchaser for 10 years from date of purchase."


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 26, 2017)

I've owned over 20 Benelli autos and I've never had a single issue that was the fault of Benelli.  As I mentioned I had to send one back but that was because of the user before me had messed up for choke threads in the barrel.  Benelli promptly fixed it.  I've tried several of the other big named brands of shotguns but still keep coming back to Benelli.  By far my favorite shotguns and the easiest to clean.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 26, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> I gave the junk Benelli m1 away and a Beretta Sold for the $ to buy a BROWNING A5 and will never go back. The Remington 870 will still be working when the rest of Benelli and Beretta fall apart.Benelli needs a lifetime warranty you are going to need a warranty for them .


It must have been 80 or 81 that you had just gotten a new wing master and your oiling it and you were talking to Bruce Carter at Two way fish camp. You still got that gun? I still have my old 870. 
Back in the day that was all that a real duck hunter would carry.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 26, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> While I've gotten Benelli to repair an old H&K SBE that I got used recently they only offer a 10 year warranty.
> 
> "A new Benelli firearm is warranted only to the original retail purchaser for 10 years from date of purchase."



Probably something to cover their butts.  I know they've fixed a couple of guns (one mine and one my friend's) that were over 10 years old.  They will also send you parts free of charge if you are able to fix it yourself.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 26, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> I gave the junk Benelli m1 away and a Beretta Sold for the $ to buy a BROWNING A5 and will never go back. The Remington 870 will still be working when the rest of Benelli and Beretta fall apart.Benelli needs a lifetime warranty you are going to need a warranty for them .



Seems you got a lemon Benelli.....should have sent it back. They would have sent you a new one if it couldn't be fixed. I bought a franchi one time from a guy who didn't disclose the problems it was having. Contacted Benelli, told them I didn't buy it new.  They said send it in for repair. Well, 2 weeks later, a new one arrived at my door.  Customer service at its finest.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 26, 2017)

The question, for me, is which gun mounts the best and feels best to you? 

 Go to the gun shop or wherever you're buying the guns.  Holding one of the guns with the stock under your elbow, focus on the corner of the room where two walls and the ceiling meet. Mount your gun quickly, staying focus on the wall/ceiling junction. Repeat it a few times then try the process with the second gun.  Which gun is pointing at the intersection? Does one "mount" better for you?  Might help in your decision.

By the way, this was one technique the late Chuck Dryke gave in a lesson years ago.  He taught his son enough for him to win an Olympic gold medal.  Eye focus and gun mount, great lesson.


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 26, 2017)

If you have a couple of friends that have these guns -- hang out and shoot them both.  After a box of shells, it'll be obvious.  For me it was the Benelli.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 26, 2017)

27metalman said:


> If you have a couple of friends that have these guns -- hang out and shoot them both.  After a box of shells, it'll be obvious.  For me it was the Benelli.



Same here.  I like the a5 and the maxus, but I can't for the life of me get used to the flat vent rib on them for wing shooting.   Some benellis like the montefeltro and some old sbe1 with wood stocks have the flat too.  They just don't point right for me.  I bought a Benelli 828 o/u recently because it's the only o/u I've ever seen that has a raised vent rib, so it basically points like my autos.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Feb 26, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Probably something to cover their butts.  I know they've fixed a couple of guns (one mine and one my friend's) that were over 10 years old.  They will also send you parts free of charge if you are able to fix it yourself.



Most manufacturers do that because they can't get parts for older guns anymore. If they have parts and your gun is older than that, they will usually fix it.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 2, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> It must have been 80 or 81 that you had just gotten a new wing master and your oiling it and you were talking to Bruce Carter at Two way fish camp. You still got that gun? I still have my old 870.
> Back in the day that was all that a real duck hunter would carry.


King I still have that 870SP magnum and still hunt with it probably 1 million rounds and never has stopped working.Now I got 12 Wingmasters 870 in 12,16 and 20 ga.Sold the Benelli and Beretta that I won to buy the New Browning A5 and I love it,after steel was mandatory for hunting I stopped using my Belgium made A5,s fixed choke guns and now I started using the new A5 ( very little recoil) on my old body.The 870 IMO  is by for the BEST pump shotgun made for the waterfowl Hunter,But it thumps me hard with 3 inch shells.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> King I still have that 870SP magnum and still hunt with it probably 1 million rounds and never has stopped working.Now I got 12 Wingmasters 870 in 12,16 and 20 ga.Sold the Benelli and Beretta that I won to buy the New Browning A5 and I love it,after steel was mandatory for hunting I stopped using my Belgium made A5,s fixed choke guns and now I started using the new A5 ( very little recoil) on my old body.The 870 IMO  is by for the BEST pump shotgun made for the waterfowl Hunter,But it thumps me hard with 3 inch shells.


Yep I still got the 870  I bought to replace the one I lost that night the Bruce and I sunk his sears jon boat. The night yall saved our persons when you pulled us in to two way. Its funny I shoot a new A5 myself and a super X 3 now a days. But I do have an M1 turkey gun.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2017)

Bud of mine, a high volume shooter, loves his Maxus, but he has issues with part breaking in the ejection system.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Bud of mine, a high volume shooter, loves his Maxus, but he has issues with part breaking in the ejection system.



How is your A5 doing?


----------



## dom (Mar 3, 2017)

i'll sell someone my a400 for a good price....


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 4, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> How is your A5 doing?




It sits in the cabinet while the newer A400 goes a hunting.  It does not have the same site plane as the old A5's and I guess my old eyes are better with the rounded rear hump than the browning cliff.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 4, 2017)

Never could shoot the old A5 but my new A5 is great.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 4, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Never could shoot the old A5 but my new A5 is great.



I used to slaughter the ducks with my old sweet 16 and a few quail with dad's light 12.  I was very inconsistent with the new A5, although I like the feel of the gun.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 5, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I used to slaughter the ducks with my old sweet 16 and a few quail with dad's light 12.  I was very inconsistent with the new A5, although I like the feel of the gun.


 I hate recoil and the new A5 is light and it kicks a little more than the Super X3 that I have. I shot my 2 inch meat ball shooter in the swamp. It's a 3 inch gun and it's loud.


----------



## mmcdani (Mar 5, 2017)

all ive ever shot is a 870,,all the guns we are talking about do feel and shoot good,,,its a hard decision


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 6, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> I hate recoil and the new A5 is light and it kicks a little more than the Super X3 that I have. I shot my 2 inch meat ball shooter in the swamp. It's a 3 inch gun and it's loud.



The new A400 has a good recoil reduction system.  It is heavier than the A5, but I like the extra heft, until my bad shoulder starts to protest.


----------



## dom (Mar 6, 2017)

balancing weight and recoil of a waterfowling shotgun is like rocket science. 

Sure, lighter gun is easier to carry all day but follow up shots might be harder.

Personally i've never had an issue hauling an A400 around all day and the recoil is nothing. Def one of the best waterfowling guns. 

I've shot the A5 and while I LOVE that gun, I hate the recoil when shooting heavy loads. Hypersonics will tear your arm off with that gun!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 6, 2017)

Hypersonics are bad for the innards of any gun that shoots them, as well as any shoulder that takes the brunt


----------



## nix03 (Mar 7, 2017)

dom said:


> i'll sell someone my a400 for a good price....



How much?


----------



## dom (Mar 8, 2017)

nix03 said:


> How much?



sold pending meet on friday.


----------



## dom (Mar 8, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Hypersonics are bad for the innards of any gun that shoots them, as well as any shoulder that takes the brunt



the folks i stay with in arkansas shoot them out of their A5s. they swear by them but also complain about their shoulders. lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah inertia gun plus those shells makes for a sore ball and socket


----------



## Old Bart (Mar 12, 2017)

Franchi's are worth the look as well, I've got an Affinity that feels the same as my buddies M2's for half the price. Doesn't hurt it's made by Benelli in the same factory...

Again choose the gun that fits you best


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Mar 12, 2017)

Go with a Benelli M2. You don't need 3 1/2" guns anymore and you can't beat the quality of Benelli. My hunting partner bought an A5 the same time as I got my M2 and he's had a lot of issues with his A5 so far ( camo on the barrel came off after 2 months of having it, failure to cycle regular dove loads, failure to load the next round from the tube and so on).


----------



## dom (Mar 13, 2017)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> Go with a Benelli M2. You don't need 3 1/2" guns anymore and you can't beat the quality of Benelli. My hunting partner bought an A5 the same time as I got my M2 and he's had a lot of issues with his A5 so far ( camo on the barrel came off after 2 months of having it, failure to cycle regular dove loads, failure to load the next round from the tube and so on).



funny how many people have problems with the camo on browning guns. Never heard of a problem on benelli or beretta.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2017)

dom said:


> funny how many people have problems with the camo on browning guns. Never heard of a problem on benelli or beretta.


 I got Bennelli that has one. My Browning A5 has had no problems.


----------

